# Grand Theft Auto III (incompatible?)



## nstallion (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm running ICS themed Shift3r 2.3 and the Android Market app won't even display GTA3.

If I go to https://market.android.com/details?id=com.rockstar.gta3 (the US version) it shows that my original Moto Droid is compatible but my Droid Bionic is not. My brother has a fully stock Bionic and he is able to download and play the game without any issues. Do I need a different apk for the market app?


----------



## kennydied23 (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow I'm having the same problem. I'm on kin3tx with Blur add-on.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

Shows up fine on mine. I'm on the latest OTA. Rooted and debloated.

I had the same issue with HIFT3R and Hulu+


----------



## bigbabys (Sep 1, 2011)

I had this issue with Sprinkle when it launched for android. I also can't see GTA now either. I still can't get them to show up as compatible. Something has been f'ed up with Shift3r and it has carried over into Kin3tix as well. No Idea how to fix it, but I love the rom too much to drop it so I can play 2 games. I just play them on my touchpad


----------



## Bigfootjumpsuit (Jun 11, 2011)

I do believe this game is incompatible with the bionic right now. Not sure how yearn got it to show up.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Bigfootjumpsuit said:


> I do believe this game is incompatible with the bionic right now. Not sure how yearn got it to show up.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That's true. It isn't on the list that they released a month or so ago. My coworkers laugh at me because his x2 runs it but the bionic doesn't. I got the last laugh though when I showed him ics and that his phone wont get it.


----------



## nstallion (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't think it's actually incompatible. Like I said, my brother has a completely stock Bionic and he is able to download and run it without issue.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm on the pushed OTA. 5.5.893.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmm incompatible for me too. I'm also on KIN3TX.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

I assume it has something to do with the way the market id's our devices. Maybe DT removed or changed something??


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

yearn said:


> I assume it has something to do with the way the market id's our devices. Maybe DT removed or changed something??


I agree, just found an apk of it to test if it'd work...and it does.


----------



## Bigfootjumpsuit (Jun 11, 2011)

yearn said:


> I'm on the pushed OTA. 5.5.893.


I eat my own words. Just had a friend confirm this as well. He's got a bionic on 5.5.893 as well. I however cannot pull it up on purified KIN3TX.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I can't even find the damn game on search. Wtf


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Well the game crashes for me when I press on the screen when the credits start rolling, anyone else? Was anyone able to get this game to work?


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

mjforte said:


> Well the game crashes for me when I press on the screen when the credits start rolling, anyone else? Was anyone able to get this game to work?


Same thing happens to me.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

mjforte said:


> Well the game crashes for me when I press on the screen when the credits start rolling, anyone else? Was anyone able to get this game to work?


I uninstalled it, tried it again, and now it won't complete the download. Weird


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

It's compatible for me running ICS Alpha 8.


----------



## nstallion (Oct 31, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> It's compatible for me running ICS Alpha 8.


That's strange. I tried that out earlier and it wasn't showing up in the market on there either.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> It's compatible for me running ICS Alpha 8.


It may say compatible but does the game actually work?


----------



## kurumatt (Sep 27, 2011)

Im running the theory rom as well and it crashes for me too. Can anyone check to see if it runs on liberty rom?


----------



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

kurumatt said:


> Im running the theory rom as well and it crashes for me too. Can anyone check to see if it runs on liberty rom?


I'm running Liberty 2.0 and the game crashes after the title intro


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

kurumatt said:


> Im running the theory rom as well and it crashes for me too. Can anyone check to see if it runs on liberty rom?


That's all I get too


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

I noticed in the Market description it says it is coming for the Galaxy Nexus soon. Wonder if that means the Bionic will be supported since they both have OMAP 4 processors.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah same here market says its incompatible therefore why you can't find it on the phone based market...


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm running the official ota and I can download it from the market. But I tried the "free" version and it crashes. Don't wanna chance buying it tho. I'm afraid I couldn't get it all downloaded and try it before my 15 minutes ran out.


----------



## nstallion (Oct 31, 2011)

yearn said:


> I'm running the official ota and I can download it from the market. But I tried the "free" version and it crashes. Don't wanna chance buying it tho. I'm afraid I couldn't get it all downloaded and try it before my 15 minutes ran out.


Where is this free version? Are you sure that's actually made by Rockstar?


----------



## 1KDS (Oct 20, 2011)

Liberty3 V2.0, can't find it on the market on the phone, find it online at market.android and my DX and Bionic are grayed out when it asks what device to install it on, says incompatible. I would probably go back to stock to install this then reflash Liberty if it ran well, love the GTA series.


----------



## kurumatt (Sep 27, 2011)

I wonder how long its going to take for the update to work on our phones. I'm totally all about this...


----------



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

I just downloaded an update from the market and the game is now working on my Bionic


----------



## N2Droid (Sep 14, 2011)

GTA3 V1.1 is working on the Bionic. Wooot!


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

N2Droid said:


> GTA3 V1.1 is working on the Bionic. Wooot!


Yep, working here too.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Well the game works, just don't try to multitask while playing it. When I leave the app and come back it always crashes or goes back to th title screen. Hopefully that gets fixed soon.


----------



## nstallion (Oct 31, 2011)

So does anyone know how I might fix it not showing up in the market? It says it's not compatible with my Droid BIONIC on the android market website also so there is no possible way for me to download this game (legally).


----------

